# Insurance for cockatiels



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone taken out pet insurance for their cockatiel? If so where do you get it from and how much is it?? Just that due to our current money situation if anything (god forbid) happened to our little baby I dont know where on earth we would get the money to pay a vet! Especially as she would need to see an avian specialist and the nearest one to us is upminster!

Thanks


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

seriously dont bother,put a little aside in a seperate account for emergencies,chances are youll never need it,but at least at the end of the day the money is still yours and not lining the pockets of the insurers


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> seriously dont bother,put a little aside in a seperate account for emergencies,chances are youll never need it,but at least at the end of the day the money is still yours and not lining the pockets of the insurers


thats actually a really good idea... thank you. I hope I never need it but best to be safe xx


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I use Golden Valley Insurance, they are very cheap


----------



## Xerxes Neptunus (Oct 7, 2009)

HI,
According to a survey published by Mintel, one in three pets needs an unexpected visit to the vet each year. This means that you are more likely to claim on your pet insurance than on a home & contents policy or even your car insurance.Hair care


----------



## tiedye00 (Sep 11, 2011)

Freebird said:


> I use Golden Valley Insurance, they are very cheap


I just tried to get a quote from this site, there insurance is no good if you want vet cover for a cockatiel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

my friend has her tiels covered, i will ask for you  av bills can get quite high so it's allways a good plan!


----------

